# حقيقة الحب...........؟!



## وليم تل (11 نوفمبر 2008)

[/url][/IMG]


أيها الحب أنهم لا يعرفون حقيقتك 
إنهم يعرفون حروفك فقط ؟؟


أيها الحب إنها ليست غلطتك 
إنها غلطه من ينسبون أنفسهم أليك!!


أيها الحب المقدس 
أيها الحب الغائب عن قلوبنا
لقد أصبح ذكرك من أساطير الأولين
لقد لوثوا قداستك وطهرك السماوي
نعم أنت الآن مجرد
أحلام
وقصص
وأشعار
وروايات
وعبث مراهقين ومراهقات

(أنا آسف فأنت لاتعرف معنى المراهق و المراهقه)


أيها الحب إختبئ أو إرحل بعيداً 


فإن الزمان ليس زمانك
ولا المكان مكانك
ونحن لسنا بأهلك وأصحابك
فليس لك بقلوبنا ودمائنا وعقولنا وأنفاسنا حظ أو نصيب


ليس عيبك فنحن من لا نستحقك ولا نرقى لسموك
ليس عيبك فنحن من لا يقدرك ولا نعرف كيف نتعامل 
مع شفافيتك وروحانيتك


هاجر فقد تجد أرضً غير هذه الأرض
هاجر فقد تجد أرضً أهلها ملائكه يعرفون من أنت 
ويعيدون إليك كرامتك


أيها الحب سأحاول أن أقول لهم من أنت
فإسمح لي أن أدافع عنك
وليقولوا ما يقولوا

الحب هو أن تحيا وتموت من أجل من تحب


الحب هو أن تحطم الحواجز والقيود


الحب هو أن تحس بنبض الحبيبة



الحب هو أن تحلق بعيداً وحيداً لتلبي رغبه الحبيبة


الحب هو أن تجمع بين سحر الشرق وغرابه الغرب
لترضي الحبيبة


الحب هو أن تضيع بين الإتجاهات الأربعه عندما
تسمع إسم الحبيبة


الحب هو أن يصبح نهارك ليل وليلك ليل طويل لا نهايه له


الحب هو أن يكون غذاءك وشرابك طيف الحبيبة وقربه


الحب هو أن تقدسه لا أن تخدش حياءه !!


الحب هو أن تحلم بالحبيبة وأثناء الحلم يأتيك 
حلم آخر بالحبيبة


الحب هو أن تنظر إلى الحبيبة وكأنك مودع وراحل للأبد


الحب هو أن تخسر الكثير لتكسب رضى الحبيبة


الحب هو أن تتصبب عرقاً عندما 
تشاهد الحبيبة وتتشابك الأيدي


الحب هو أن تموت حراً في الشتاء وتموت برداً في الصيف


الحب هو أن تختلط عندك الأحاسيس والمشاعر
بالدموع و الآهات


الحب هو أن تبلل مخدتك بدموعك وتشتكي منك جوارحك


الحب هو أن تضحي وتجاهد وتقاتل قتال الأبطال
لكي تملك قلب الحبيبة


الحب هو أن يكون الحبيبة داؤك ودوائك 


الحب هو أن يكون الحبيبة بسمه تغرد بين شفاهك


الحب هو أن تطبع إسم من تحب على كل خليه بجسدك


الحب هو أن تؤمن بالنهايه بأن ليس له تعريف فهو شئ خارج عن المألوف لمن يعرفه حق المعرفه!!


* أيها الحب *

لا أدري إن كانوا سيفهمون قصدي ويعرفون من أنت 

أعطهم فرصه أخرى فقد يعودون إلى رشدهم !!

لا ترحل حتى لا تتحول حياتهم جحيم

لا تذهب حتى لا تصبح أجسادهم بلا أرواح

لا تذهب فتغتال برحيلك قلوباً ليس لها ذنب أو خطيئه

إبقى معنا حتى إشعارٍ آخر فلا يرضيك أن 
تتفطر برحيلك القلوب البريئه



::أيها المحبين ::

أرجوكم بإسم الحب وقداسته

أرجوكم بإسم الحب وطهارته

أرجوكم بإسم الحب وسحر الحب


بأن تعطوا الحب فرصه لكي يعيش معنا ويصبح جزءاً 
من كل شئ فينا


فهو يستحق أن يعيش 


ويستحق نعطيه فرصه لكي يداعب كل مافينا من إنسانيه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 نوفمبر 2008)

> بأن تعطوا الحب فرصه لكي يعيش معنا ويصبح جزءاً
> من كل شئ فينا
> 
> 
> ...


 
كلماتك اكثر من رائعه
بل كلمة رائعه لا توفي بحقه 
بجد احساسك فظيع
تسلم ايديك يا وليم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اوووووووى يا وليم 
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## viviane tarek (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*كلام اكثر من رائع 
يا وليم
فعلا" بدون حب لا نستطيع ان نعيش
كلامك جميل جدا" 
ويلمس القلب والمشاعر
فعلا" الحب كدة واكثر
واسئل مجرب
هههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يبركك ويعوضك*​


----------



## فونتالولو (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام الرب يسوع 
 تعيش ايدك يا احلي وليم 
 في الدنيا 
 يا سفير الحب 
 ومالك الرومانسيه
 تعيش ايدك
بجد لو اقتبس جزء في الموضوع اكون ظلمه
 بجد الكلام  كله حلو اوي 
 ربنا يعوضك 
 وتعيش ايدك*


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 نوفمبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *كلام اكثر من رائع
> يا وليم
> فعلا" بدون حب لا نستطيع ان نعيش
> كلامك جميل جدا"
> ...




شكرا علي الكلمات الرقيقة..
صلوا من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو


----------



## happy angel (17 نوفمبر 2008)

كلام رااااااااااائع جدا جدا ياوليم


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع بجد
ميرسى يا وليم  تل تسلم ايدك​


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ايه الكلام الجميل ده يا وليم

رااااااااااائع بجد

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2008)

معدش موجود يا وليم صدقنى رحل ومن بدرى اوى ومش راجع ​


----------



## Samer Lover (17 نوفمبر 2008)

كلمات جميلة بس لية مبتكتبش منقووول فى مواضيعك
الموضوع منتشر فى اكتر من منتدى 
http://www.tech4ar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3597
http://vb3.nghmat.com/n2536/
http://www.baghdad-m.com/vb/t14440.html


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2008)

samer lover قال:


> كلمات جميلة بس لية مبتكتبش منقووول فى مواضيعك
> الموضوع منتشر فى اكتر من منتدى
> http://www.tech4ar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3597
> http://vb3.nghmat.com/n2536/
> http://www.baghdad-m.com/vb/t14440.html


 
مش محتاجين كلمة منقول ولا مستنين انو يقولها سؤ هو كاتبة او ناقلة الهدف واحد وصاحب الموضوع بيقدم خدمة انو نزله ومش مستنى حد يكتب منقول وبعدين اراجل مكتبش انى هو الى كاتبة ومش معنى انو مكتبش منقول انو مش امين لااء طبعا انا اول واحدة مش بكتب منقول لانى الكل عارف انى منقول ومش محتاجين نقول وحتى لو انا كتبتة مش هكتب انى انا كتبتة لانى بقدم عمل محبة مش مستنية شكر واول مشاركة نقد ليك غريبة .


----------



## vetaa (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*ياااااااااااريت الدنيا كلها تقرا الموضوع ده*
*ولو كلنا نعمل بيه هنبقى طايرين مش عايشين بس*
*ولو ان دايما الحب مرتبط بالالم زى ما بيقولوا*
*(وجهان لعمله واحده)
بس لو الحب موجود اى حاجه هتهون*

*ميرسى يا استاذ وليم*
*رااااااااااائع*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (18 نوفمبر 2008)

samer lover قال:


> كلمات جميلة بس لية مبتكتبش منقووول فى مواضيعك
> الموضوع منتشر فى اكتر من منتدى
> http://www.tech4ar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3597
> http://vb3.nghmat.com/n2536/
> http://www.baghdad-m.com/vb/t14440.html


ههههههههه
داخل سخن أوى


----------



## Samer Lover (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> مش محتاجين كلمة منقول ولا مستنين انو يقولها سؤ هو كاتبة او ناقلة الهدف واحد وصاحب الموضوع بيقدم خدمة انو نزله ومش مستنى حد يكتب منقول وبعدين اراجل مكتبش انى هو الى كاتبة ومش معنى انو مكتبش منقول انو مش امين لااء طبعا انا اول واحدة مش بكتب منقول لانى الكل عارف انى منقول ومش محتاجين نقول وحتى لو انا كتبتة مش هكتب انى انا كتبتة لانى بقدم عمل محبة مش مستنية شكر واول مشاركة نقد ليك غريبة .


فى كل منتدى لازم يتكتب منقول اذا كان الموضوع منقول 
انا مقصدش ادايق حضرتك بس دا الصح المفروض يتعمل 
وانا من متابعي الاشعار فى هذا المنتدى الجميل واتمنى مراعاه الآمانة فى نقل الموضوع بتوضيح انه منقول او غير منقول


----------



## ميرنا (18 نوفمبر 2008)

samer lover قال:


> فى كل منتدى لازم يتكتب منقول اذا كان الموضوع منقول
> انا مقصدش ادايق حضرتك بس دا الصح المفروض يتعمل
> وانا من متابعي الاشعار فى هذا المنتدى الجميل واتمنى مراعاه الآمانة فى نقل الموضوع بتوضيح انه منقول او غير منقول


 
هنفترض انها اتنست غصب وانا كتير مش بكتبها لانها مش هتفرق بس لو حد سئل شور مش كتابتى مش موضوع نوقف عليه وعلى فكرة وليم مكتبش انو هو اللى كاتبة 
وبعدين مش شايفة فيها مشكلة انا كنت كتبت موضوع وحضرته انا هنا فى البيت ونزلته على الانترنت ولقيته فى منتدى تانى ومش مكتوب منقول مزعلتش ولا اضيقت بلعكس فرحت لانى فى ناس نقلته غيرى وناس بتسفاد منه ايه المشكلة الموضوع مش كبير اوى كدا دى خدمة


----------



## وليم تل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

Samer Lover قال:


> كلمات جميلة بس لية مبتكتبش منقووول فى مواضيعك
> الموضوع منتشر فى اكتر من منتدى
> http://www.tech4ar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3597
> http://vb3.nghmat.com/n2536/
> http://www.baghdad-m.com/vb/t14440.html



حقا انت الاجمل
samer lover
وحقا اسما على مسمى وهذا واضح جلى لتعب محبتك 
فى مجهودك بوضع روابط تخص الموضوع فى اكثر من منتدى وهذا حقا تحمد علية
لانى سادخلها محاولا الاستفادة منها ونقل ما هو نفيس وقيم لمنتدانا الحبيب وذلك حسب 
ما يسمح بة وقتى ولقد سعدت جدا ان اول مشاركة وثانى مشاركة لك فى منتدانا
تكون فى صفحتى المتواضعة سواء كانت صدفة ام هدفا
واحتفالا بك تركت ردود سابقة وفضلت ان ارد عليك اولا لانهم احباء وسيعذرونى
ومن هنا اقول اننا هنا اولا لنستفيد محاولين قدر امكاننا ايضا ان نفيد
وليس مهما ان نكتب او ننقل لان المهم ان نضع ما هو مفيد وجيد والاهم ان نفهم جيدا
محتوى ما نضعة والا اصبحنا كحمارا يحمل اسفارا لا يعى ما بداخلها بل ونتذوق معانى
كلماتها كما نتذوق طعامنا المفضل حتى تكون لدينا القدرة على المناقشة الايجابية
فسهل جدا ان نتعامل كصغار بعقل عاق يلهث وراء ذيول الكلمات
ولكن الاصعب ان نتعامل ككبارا بعقل رشيد يهتم بجوهر الاشياء بعيدا عن صغائرها
فسهل علينا ان ننقد نقدا هداما لانة صعب علينا النقد البناء لضعف نفوسنا
فنثبت وجودنا بقذف مبنى زجاجى وكسرة ولا نستطيع قذف مبنى خراسانيا لا نقوى علية
والا اصبحنا مثل الخروف النطاح ينطح بقرونة تلمودا صلبا فتطير قرونة
ويصبح خروفا ارعنا بلا قرون
وشكرا على مرورك العطر ....... ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود


----------



## وليم تل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

حقا انتى الاروع
نيفين رمزى 
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

حقا انت الاجمل
كوكو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *كلام اكثر من رائع
> يا وليم
> فعلا" بدون حب لا نستطيع ان نعيش
> كلامك جميل جدا"
> ...



حقا انتى الاروع
فيفيان
بروحك الجميلة والنقية
وربنا يديم عليكم الحب انتى وزوجك
وشكرا على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا فونتالولو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا بيشو
على مرورك العطر
ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

حقا الروعة من روعتك
هابى انجل
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## My Rock (18 نوفمبر 2008)

samer lover قال:


> كلمات جميلة بس لية مبتكتبش منقووول فى مواضيعك
> الموضوع منتشر فى اكتر من منتدى
> http://www.tech4ar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3597
> http://vb3.nghmat.com/n2536/
> http://www.baghdad-m.com/vb/t14440.html


 


extreemfxtrader قال:


> ههههههههه
> داخل سخن أوى


 
هذا الاسلوب مرفوض جملة و تفصيلاً
ليس من الخلق ان تدخل بعضوية اخرى لتنتقد شخصاً اخر و من ثم تعلق من خلال عضويتك القديمة و كأنك داخل للتشمت فقط!

تم ايقاف عضويتك لمدة شهر علك تتعلم كيفتتصرف بصورة عامة و ان تبقي مشاكلك و تصفياتك الشخصية خارج المنتدى

في حالة تكرر الحالة مستقبلاً سيتم حظرك بصورة دائمة

ربنا يهديك!


----------



## وليم تل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

حقا انتى الاروع
كوكى 
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخى الغالى
ماى روك
على حنكتك وتدخلك السريع
ودمت زخرا لهذا المنتدى العظيم
وتكون معك دائما نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

الروعة من روعتك
كاندى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> معدش موجود يا وليم صدقنى رحل ومن بدرى اوى ومش راجع ​



صدقينى ميرنا
الحب الحقيقى موجود
ولكنة يحتاج منا لفطنة واعية
حتى لا تصبح مشاعرنا العوبة فى أيدى من يتلاعبون بأسمة
وشكرا على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ولا انسى الشكر الجزيل لردك الواعى اثناء غيابى
وهذ شىء متوقع من انسانة مسؤلة ورائعة مثلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

الروعة من روعتك
فيتا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ميرنا (18 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> صدقينى ميرنا
> 
> الحب الحقيقى موجود
> ولكنة يحتاج منا لفطنة واعية
> ...


 
بطلو نفاق بقى يساتر هات خمسة جنية وسيبك من الكلام دا :t30:


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الكلمات الاكثر من رائعه دي يا وليم*
*تسلم ايدك *
*منتظرين القادم *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## وليم تل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

> بطلو نفاق بقى يساتر هات خمسة جنية وسيبك من الكلام دا



بزمتك الاستك ميرنا
النفاق ولا الرشوة وعلى خمسة جنية
طيب هاتى الف جنية وانا اسكت :94:​


----------



## وليم تل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

الروعة من روعتك
ميرو انجل
بمرورك العطر ودوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*كلام جميل اوى يا وليم 
وبجد منغير الحب مش هنقدر نعيش  وفعلا الحب ملهوش زنب فى اللى بيحصل
ميرسى اوى ليك على موضوعك​*


----------



## وليم تل (12 ديسمبر 2008)

حقا انت الاجمل
رامى
بمرورك العطر
ونأمل دوام تواصلك
مودتى​


----------

